# Lardy CD's?



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Does Lardy offer CD's? Seems as if I heard they did, but don't see it on their site.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

He did not mention it at his seminar in March.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

I contacted Lardy's last fall 2003 about total retriever on DVD's. They are thinking about it. Maybe 2005 ?


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

That would be nice. I have the tapes and it's a pain to get to the parts you want to watch.


----------



## B Younglove (Nov 1, 2004)

*lardy dvds*

all of Mike Lardy's videos are now available on dvd. Go to www.ybsmedia.com


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: lardy dvds*



B Younglove said:


> all of Mike Lardy's videos are now available on dvd. Go to www.ybsmedia.com


That's cool. Boy I'd hate to pay full price to have the DVDs but I guess that's how it goes.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Barb,

If one has purchased all of Mike's training tapes, would it be possible to get the same information on DVD's at a small price, instead of paying full price again?

Thanks for considering this!


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

lablover said:


> Barb,
> 
> If one has purchased all of Mike's training tapes, would it be possible to get the same information on DVD's at a small price, instead of paying full price again?
> 
> Thanks for considering this!


That's what I'm talking about. I purchased all 3 sets of tapes from them. Training/Marking/Collar Conditoning. I can't afford all of that at full price again.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I think Youngblood has previously posted that NO discounts are available for those who have purchased the previous sets. :x You pay full price if you want the DVDs. :evil: I, like you, purchased all 3 sets last year. At the time, I asked about DVDs and was told they had no plans to offer DVDs. :x I would have waited for the DVDs. I wonder if they are going to up date the series since they date from 1995.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Has anyone bought the two volumes of his articles??? Are they worth getting? Or is it a repeat of the info already given in the DVD/videos ?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I have them both. If you subscribe to Retriever Journal and save all his articles then you already have his books. If not they're worth reading and referring back to.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Howard. I havn't been getting the Ret. Journal very long so I will probably order the articles. I have found his explanations of certain drills easy to understand.


----------

